# &quot;Lost on Babel&quot; hilft jedem eine neue Sprache durch Videospiele zu lernen



## BastiUp (20. November 2015)

Derzeit gibt es einige Spiele auf dem Markt, welche den Prozess eine neue Sprache zu lernen vereinfachen wollen. Forschungsstudien haben außerdem gezeigt, dass Spiele, welche direkt die Ziele des Spielens und Lernens in einer Spielweise kombinieren, einen größeren Effekt auf das Sprachenlernen haben. Jedoch sind die meisten der existierenden Sprachenlernen-Spiele und -Dienste schlicht und einfach langweilig, teuer und ineffektiv. 

Darum hat WordUp Games *Lost on Babel* erschaffen. Ein Browsergame, welches ein durchdachtes Gameplay und handfeste Lern-Ziele miteinander kombiniert, um den Spielern ein umfassendes Lernerlebnis zu liefern. Die Spieler schreiten durch das Spiel, indem sie ihren Charakter und Fähigkeiten weiterentwickeln, sich in strategisches Handeln einschalten und mit anderen Sprachenlernenden aus der ganzen Welt durch Video Chats kollaborieren, um so die vielen Herausforderungen aus dem Spiel meistern. 

Um das Spiel wie geplant umzusetzen und weitere Inhalte zu generieren, haben wir ein Crowdfunding gestartet. Hier erfahrt ihr nicht nur weitere Infos zum Spiel, sondern könnt uns unterstützen und erhaltet dafür coole Belohnungen für die Weihnachtszeit. Schaut doch mal auf www.startnext.com/lost-on-babel vorbei und macht euch selbst ein Bild. Wenn ihr die Idee cool findet, aber uns nicht finanziell unterstützen könnt/wollt, würdet ihr uns trotzdem sehr helfen, wenn ihr die Kampagne mit euren Freunden uns Familien teilen würdet 

See you on Babel,
Basti


----------



## BastiUp (2. Dezember 2015)

Update: Muttersprachlern soll es im Spiel ermöglicht werden, als eine Art Tutor zu arbeiten und somit Geld zu verdienen. So in Richtung Second Life Teacher. 
Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------

